# How long without smoking will thc stay in your system?



## Malevolence (Sep 15, 2008)

For an everyday user who's smoked for over 4 years?
Probably going to have a drug test in about 3 months for a kickboxing fight.
So wondering if I stop smoking now will it still show up?
Or what I can do to help fush it out.

As weird as it is to check for cannabinoids for a fight, it is on the list of prohibited drugs!
Any help appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 15, 2008)

30 days and your clear


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 15, 2008)

That is true Hippy with standard piss tests. 

My lil brother quit for 3 months while looking for a job. He was never a real heavy smoker anyways. He found a job and they took a hair sample test. He came up positive for thc


----------



## lyfr (Sep 15, 2008)

> As weird as it is to check for cannabinoids for a fight, it is on the list of prohibited drugs!


 they are afraid you will be like..."cant we just get along, man"


> He found a job and they took a hair sample test. He came up positive for thc


seems i'm hearing of the ol hair folicle test more and more each day...glad i dont have to worry about having hair anymore.  though i have heard of them takin yr pube's :holysheep:   you can have your body waxed:hubba:


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 15, 2008)

Half life is 3 days. every 3 days your level drops in half. You must be under of 60ng/mg to past a piss test. Blood and Hair are probably impossible to beat.

I'd say in 30 days, most if not everybody is below the cutoff. Myself, 1/4 a week it takes 20 days. If I was clean and smoked once, 10 days.


----------



## thebest (Sep 15, 2008)

from experience, I was on piss test and still smoking, i drank a ton of water before the piss test, pissed about 5 times before hand until my piss was clear and I passed every time. Although you have to becarful because some times they will not count that piss if its too clear they classify it as not enough secreation in your urine. So it can be a pain in the butt*. I always thought after two weeks you were good. Maybe try some Niacin about 1000 mg a day for a couple days and take a home test see how you are. Might be straight after that. Depeneds on weight and how you are with getting things out of your system.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 15, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Half life is 3 days. every 3 days your level drops in half. You must be under of 60ng/mg to past a piss test. Blood and Hair are probably impossible to beat.
> 
> I'd say in 30 days, most if not everybody is below the cutoff. Myself, 1/4 a week it takes 20 days. If I was clean and smoked once, 10 days.



Hair is easy to beat. I bought a Urine Luck Shampoo. You use half the bottle, put on a shower cap for 30 minutes and massage it in, then the other half of the bottle, then another 30 minutes under the shower cap. The trick is you leave it in your hair when the sample is taken. I just used a stiff hairgel on top of it and you couldn't tell it was in there. 
And yup, I passed.


----------



## smokinjoe1213 (Sep 18, 2008)

i was an everyday smoker for over 10 years. i quit 37 days ago (but who's counting?) and just failed a pre employment piss test. i used a product called STAT Royal Flush and it didn't work!!! i followed the instruction, drink, fill with water twice and you're supposed to be good. i took the test 2 hours later and the employer contacted me to let me know i failed. i was drinking up to 6 bottles of water a day and had 4 right before i went.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 18, 2008)

That sux man, what kind of exercise were you doing? Think a lot of exercise plays a big part.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 18, 2008)

*I knew a guy in 1988 who said He failed a pee test 6 months after stopping smoking.  He claimed to be a very heavy hourly user of high grade weed and was a bit on the stout side.  His Dr said it was the extra body fat saturated over the yrs of smoking so much *


----------



## smokinjoe1213 (Sep 18, 2008)

Malevolence said:
			
		

> That sux man, what kind of exercise were you doing? Think a lot of exercise plays a big part.


 
i wasn't doing much excersize at all. i'm a pretty thin person without a lot of body fat so i didn't think it was that important. i guess that's my next step. i don't have 6 months to find another job so i will try anything. i even quit for crap sakes, that was hard enough. i've had some pretty bad withdrawls that i didn't anticipate. i month long headache, nightmares, waking up in a bad sweat, mood swings, anger, panic attacks.....it's frickin nuts. i need a doobie bad. :hairpull:


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 18, 2008)

I've smoked 2 huge blunts and a few packs from a bubbler on a Sunday night, and passed a piss test on a Thursday. 3 gallons of cranberry juice and tons of water in 3 days... Haha, it works. My friend Cody went through a piss test 15 hours after he last smoked, but drank a ton of water through the day, passed the test. It depends on many factors, including body fat % (I think the leaner you are the faster it passes through your system), which would make sense as he's 6'5 and skinny as hell. I'm a fat ***, and still, 3 days to clear it... If it's a piss test you'll be fine... Mouth swab only checks if you've smoked just recently... Blood and hair, as other people have said, I'd at least stop smoking now and hope for the best in 3 months.


----------



## rasta (Sep 19, 2008)

i have been smoking every day for about 15 years ,,,,,i had to do probation for 18 months it took 45 days for me to come up clean ,,,p,l,r


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

Hah, well, 15 years ago I was in preschool, so I don't think that can apply to me. ;-)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

lol,you mean to tell me you cant be a budsmoker and get in the ring? isnt that a damn shame,i mean..i could see if weed improved your skills,but all weed does is slow down your reactions.good luck with the fight if you. if you dont already.drink lots of water and gatorade.and woop his *beep* bro,you cant quit smokin..just to get knocked out =) Good luck!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 19, 2008)

Haha cheers, yeah it sux coz i've found a good balance of training hard and smoking up hard as well  As long as I don't smoke a couple of hours before training i'm fine to smoke the rest of the time. Ah well no more 'til after the fight, guess it'll be good in terms of getting insanely high when I can smoke again!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

if you smoke for 4 years steady and are of average build and body mass, look for 100+ days for thc levels to drop below 100 nanograms....this is the amount the federal government deems acceptable...i don't know about sports testing though


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 19, 2008)

well i can tell u it takes any where frm 30 days to 6 months all depends on the person. how i know this is i failed a piss test once and told the doctor i quit smoking for like 2 motnhs and i was tol it doesnt matter it can range from 30 days o 6 months.I have also herd if u drink alot of beer or water and piss alot u can clean ur system out alot faster, also been told depnds ont he persons metablism also


----------



## lisa (Sep 20, 2008)

Malevolence said:
			
		

> what I can do to help fush it out.



For a regular smoker  there are so many drug testing products that will help to pass the drug test easily. You can visit www(.) testclear(.)com where you can garner all the related information regarding the use of the of the products and benefits of the same that you would be using.


----------



## rasta (Sep 20, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Hah, well, 15 years ago I was in preschool, so I don't think that can apply to me. ;-)


i would bet money you were a rude @ hole back then too,,,,,,,but then again thats way your banned ,,,,hahahaha


----------



## Loonitard (Sep 20, 2008)

How much water did y'all drink to get the THC out of your system?


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 20, 2008)

Loonitard said:
			
		

> How much water did y'all drink to get the THC out of your system?


 
i would drink a gallon a day but wheni failed after stoping for 2 months i bought this stuff that cost 30 bucks u drink it down taste nasty then u fill the bottle up 2 times and drink it, then it tells u to pee 3 times foru go to piss.Was skeptical when i bought it but it worked i even smoked nite before and it cleaned me right up.


----------

